# where is Al Quoz mall?



## shaia

hi, anyone here know where is al quoz mall?
i was asked to do my medical in this area, but i have no clue where is this place.

and how do i get there from greens area?

thanks


----------



## Gavtek

Are you sure it's Al Quoz Mall and not Al Khail Mall (which is in Al Quoz)?


----------



## myst3ry2me

there are lots of malls in al quoz, oasis centre, grand city mall (old and new), time square and al khail mall which is the newest mall in that area but havent heard of al quoz mall...


----------



## shaia

Gavtek said:


> Are you sure it's Al Quoz Mall and not Al Khail Mall (which is in Al Quoz)?


yeah, i did ask bout that but they said its really Al quoz Mall...and i dont know how to find this place..need to do my medical and its eating my brain


----------



## shaia

myst3ry2me said:


> there are lots of malls in al quoz, oasis centre, grand city mall (old and new), time square and al khail mall which is the newest mall in that area but havent heard of al quoz mall...


i did check these malls you mention just in case they give me wrong info but what can i say, its really al quoz mall..its frustrating!


----------



## zin

erm, first google result I get for Al Quoz mall is this: Al Quoz Mall


----------



## shaia

zin said:


> erm, first google result I get for Al Quoz mall is this: Al Quoz Mall


hmmm interesting! thanks very much 
i hope this is the one


----------



## Gavtek

That'll be the medical centre they set up for labourers to stop them clogging up the Satwa Clinic, if you're female, I'd be demanding they put you somewhere else...

http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/health/no-worker-pre-visa-tests-at-satwa-clinic-1.830236



> The Dubai Health Authority has announced that labourers who wish to obtain their medical fitness test will now have to go to the newly opened Al Quoz centre, instead of the Al Satwa clinic.
> 
> "The new facility at Al Quoz is designated for labourers because of its proximty to their workplace and the waiting space it has to allow them to wait for the procedure comfortably. The centre has 150 chairs in the waiting area as compared with 50 chairs in the waiting area in Al Satwa," Al Bustani said.


----------



## shaia

Gavtek said:


> That'll be the medical centre they set up for labourers to stop them clogging up the Satwa Clinic, if you're female, I'd be demanding they put you somewhere else...
> 
> gulfnews : No worker pre-visa tests at Satwa clinic




whaaat??? no no no, i cant go there if thats how it is

thanks for letting me know, yeah i better go somewhere else
whew!!


----------



## expatkid

shaia said:


> hi, anyone here know where is al quoz mall?
> i was asked to do my medical in this area, but i have no clue where is this place.
> 
> and how do i get there from greens area?
> 
> thanks


Well I work right next to AL Quoz Mall, Its situated in Al Quoz Industrial Area 3 , If Travelling towards sharjah on SZR, u should take the exit just before Times square, take a right in the first signal and go strait, take a U Turn, Take a right after Dubai driving institute, an at the dead end of that road take a right again and u shall reach AL Quoz mall.

Like Gavtek mentions, Its a center basically for laborers, haven't seen anybody other than laborers there. And have seen them queuing up like 6:30 in the morning and its always jam packed. Its better if you go down to sonapur or satwa. Heard sonapur has got the best facilities.


----------



## shaia

expatkid said:


> Well I work right next to AL Quoz Mall, Its situated in Al Quoz Industrial Area 3 , If Travelling towards sharjah on SZR, u should take the exit just before Times square, take a right in the first signal and go strait, take a U Turn, Take a right after Dubai driving institute, an at the dead end of that road take a right again and u shall reach AL Quoz mall.
> 
> Like Gavtek mentions, Its a center basically for laborers, haven't seen anybody other than laborers there. And have seen them queuing up like 6:30 in the morning and its always jam packed. Its better if you go down to sonapur or satwa. Heard sonapur has got the best facilities.



thanks for the direction, ill go and just check it out


----------



## desertdude

zin said:


> erm, first google result I get for Al Quoz mall is this: Al Quoz Mall


LOL ! Its marked as Labour Accomodation on Google maps !


----------



## GlabrousD

Safa Park clinic do a very good VIP service for about AED700 (from memory). You get better service, no pushing & shoving and your results the same day. Worth the payment.

The clinic is behind the Coop and Mosque on Al Wasl Road at Safa Park.


----------



## Callahan

GlabrousD said:


> Safa Park clinic do a very good VIP service for about AED700 (from memory). You get better service, no pushing & shoving and your results the same day. Worth the payment.
> 
> The clinic is behind the Coop and Mosque on Al Wasl Road at Safa Park.



Knowledge Village, Building 12-----VIP service AED 750 for medical test. Test results at 1.30 pm when you got your test done at around 8-9 am. Very quick service.


----------

